# Do you have a dirty mind?



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Revy2Hand said:


> <<Invented "Pervyness™" in about May 1984 or somewhere around there.


Oh how nice! Pervyness™ was invented in time to grow up right along side me! :crazy:


----------

